# Non-Drying Mac Lipstick?



## angelynv (May 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, so I have been living in a bit of denial lately pretending that Mac lipsticks dont dry my lips out.. but they totally do! I havent tried all of their finishes, just matte, satine and lustre. Any recommendations for a non-drying, slightly plumping lippie? Doesnt have to be Mac. For colour reference I am NC42-43. Thanks!


----------



## Missjailor (May 14, 2010)

Then you have to try Cremesheen finish, IMO it's a good compromise between colour and moisturization. Matte and Satin are on the dry side, but the colour pay off is awesome. Cremesheen are lustre with colour!

If you don't like cremesheen finish, maybe you can try MAC Prep & Prime lips. On top of a lip balm, it really helps!

But before all of that, you have to invest in a lip balm that works for you. Mine is Burt Bee's. No more drying lips with it!


----------



## MissResha (May 14, 2010)

to be honest, just about all lipsticks will dry your lips out, same for glosses. the more you open and breathe in and out of your mouth and air keeps flowing in and out, pretty much everything will dry out lol. the best i can suggest is to use a really moisturizing balm underneath to keep the lips supple. that really helps me out. but D&G makes really gushy lipsticks that feel like squishy juice on ur lips in a good way. very moisturizing for a lipstick.


----------



## angelynv (May 14, 2010)

Thanks both. Will def try cremesheen - am hoping to try shy girl? i think thats a cremesheen right? Well when i try my fave nude freckletone i exfoliate my lips and use vaseline, let it sink in and then use lippie.. but still dries. I do have v dry lips plus they are quite thin so the reason i have been going for the matte/satines is to get a noticeable colour on my thin lips. I actually have Kiehls lip balm which is amazing but as its always in my handbags i never bother to use it before putting on my lipstick because i am too lazy to find it! Ill use that instead and also i guess accept that my lips are natuarally dry. will defo try the d and g lipsticks and also heard ysl rouge volupte are super creamy. thanks! xo


----------



## MissResha (May 14, 2010)

yea vaseline is more like a barrier...and acts like a protective shield, it doesn't exactly sink into the lips like you may want it to. try a lip butter by Korres, or anything that clearly states it'll hydrate. that should help minimize dryness.


----------



## blondie711 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_yea vaseline is more like a barrier...and acts like a protective shield, it doesn't exactly sink into the lips like you may want it to. try a lip butter by Korres, or anything that clearly states it'll hydrate. that should help minimize dryness._

 
i agree,korres lip butters are fantastic, i wear them all winter long. guava is my favorite. mac lustre & glaze are least drying for me. i think if you exfoliate & wear a balm underneath, you'll be able to wear any lipstick.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 14, 2010)

I agree try Cremesheens next. Also topping with a Cremesheen glass is nice too!

The matte lipsticks are sooo drying, I love the colors/look but it takes every bit of moisture out of my lips.

Personally I prefer Aquaphor by Eucerin to Vaseline. It also has a lot of petroleum jelly but mineral oil also I think. You could put then on first thing in the morning, then wipe most of it off when you are ready to apply a lippie. 

Let us know what works for you!


----------



## angelynv (May 15, 2010)

Thanks all your suggestions are much appreciated. Cant wait to try out the cremesheens and will try to find a good hydrating lipbalm. I have no idea if you can get burts bees or korres here in the UK, but will try to find a good alternative.


----------



## iadorepretty (May 15, 2010)

definitely try using a lip balm. i use burts bees or softlips...it really helps.

also, try MAC's amplified cremes, those are more moisturizing and they give great, vibrant color


----------



## angelynv (May 15, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I was checking those out - I dont have too many lipsticks and have v v recently started getting into them - always thought as my lips were so thin to just concentrate on my eyes but i am loving lippies at the mo and will go spend some quality time at the Mac lipstick stand to trial the different finishes. btw you have GORGEOUS lips lucky thing!


----------

